# Honda 300 Parts?



## tacoma_2002 (Jul 16, 2009)

Bought a '99 Honda 300 2wd that I'm starting to (slowly but surely) build. List of parts I need.

Rear diff gears (ring/pinion) 
All seals/bearings for rear (brakes/rear diff)
Front wheel bearings
Misc. brake parts (springs/clips/front adj. plugs)
All Plastics (Fenders, Flares, etc)

I've had this bike for about a week now and have it stripped down to the frame. Looking to restore it to new/better than new condition.

I've been taking pictures of my progress, so hopefully you'll get to follow my "Project 300" Build Thread before long.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## cojack (Aug 13, 2009)

looking for new used?


----------



## tacoma_2002 (Jul 16, 2009)

either or on the brake parts
Prefer new R&P
New seals/bearings/plastics


----------

